# Ratty proofing a ferret cage...



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Just after I got Debit, I decided that he needed a larger cage, so I went out & bought him an All Living Things Delux Ferret Cage. Not alot of options in my area, & this seemed like it would be decent. The bar spacing is about 1" ...thought that would be fine, but apparently not...nothin' like waking up in the night to a ratty on your head lol  Anyway, he's since changed cages, but I would really like to put him back into that cage. Any ideas on how to escape-proof it?? 

Here's a pic...


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Get some hardware cloth, wire cutters and zip ties and fasten it to the outside of the cage.


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks! I'll hopefully be getting to Home Depot within the next few days, so I'll pick some up & give it a try


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2008)

i actually used the metal wire screening used for windows and such..works rather well and it fit my budget lol


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I went to Home Depot & got some hardware mesh & have been very busy renovating the cage. It's starting to come together & I *think* will be escape proof ;D Now...just have to build a few more hammocks & it'll be done! Once I get some batteries for my camera I'll take soem pics too....


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Ta Da!! The new improved ratty cage....still needs some decorating tho


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

